# WTB: Coralife T5 blubs



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

im thinking about buying a 30inch 18watt Coralife Aqualight T-5 fluorescent , I have found a few places that sell the fixture but I can't find anywhere that sells the blubs, the single blub fixture comes with a pink "Colormax" blub and the double comes with that plus a 6700k plant blub. all I need is the single fixture but I dont want the colormax blub, I want the 6700k, also if I buy a light fixture I would like to be able to have access to replacement blubs in the future, so if anyone knows where to find blubs for a standard output T-5 it would be mush appreciated


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Try Big Al's or their website...don't know web address offhand. We have Big Al's here here in BC and they carry both the bulbs and fixtures.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i emailed them since i was going to buy it from them, they dont have them listed on there USA website yet, but yes they do carry them, so i solved my own delima, but thanx for the help


----------

